# Spiele mit Koop-Modus



## e4syyy (31. Januar 2013)

Moin,
da meine Frau wieder einen laufenden PC hat, sind wir auf der Suche nach Spielen mit einem Koop-Modus.
Welche sind gut bzw. fallen euch ein? Jedes Genre erwünscht.

Borderlands 2, Dead Space 3, Resident Evil 6, Left 4 Dead, Battlefield 3... mhm welche noch?

Gruß


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Januar 2013)

PAYDAY: The Heist, Magicka, Portal 2 und mit Mods auch Half-Life 2 und Doom.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MonKAY (31. Januar 2013)

Trine 2 (wunderhübsch)
 An deiner Stelle würde ich BF3 nicht wegen des Koops kaufen, da diese 6 Missionen wenig bieten.


----------



## TheOnLY (31. Januar 2013)

Far cry 3 hat auch einen coop, hab ihn aber selber noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## Teppichlutscher (31. Januar 2013)

Minecraft und Killing Floor


----------



## pitpiti (31. Januar 2013)

wenn du was gutes willst da ab Februar Koreanische MMORPG _ KOSTENLOS!!! Official En Masse Entertainment Support Site  hier ein Trailer TERA: Rising - Announcement Trailer - YouTube , oder OGDB - Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition (Limitierte Erstauflage) [PC - DVD-ROM/Österreich/Schweiz] (2012) "Dark Souls" sehr schwer aber mach richtig viel Spaß, von Dark Souls bin ich mehr als nur begeistert einfach TOP!!
im diesem Jahr kommen viele gute Spiele raus, am besten abwarten und dann was ganz neues spielen


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (1. Februar 2013)

Saints row 3, und mein absoluter Favorit Resident evil 5!
Portal 2 auch sehr geil, alle Call of Duty´s seit Mw, Alien Swarm gratis auf Steam!, Battlefield 3 hat auch Koop, ziemlich alle Autorennen


----------



## J-Kopf (18. Februar 2013)

Habe letztens festgestellt, dass Anno 2070 einen Coop-Modus besitzt...
Man kann dann (mit zwei accounts) gemeinsam an einer Stadt bauen...


----------



## 10203040 (18. Februar 2013)

Aliens Colonial Marines


----------



## Ich00 (27. Februar 2013)

Rayman Origins im Koop sehr geil


----------

